# "sigue en la brecha"



## Lacuesta

Hola,

no acabo de comprender la expresión "sigue en la brecha".
Os dejo abajo el contexto en la que aparece. Es un texto sobre un modelo de helicóptero ruso, el Mi-24.

"Han aparecido modelos avanzados (el Mi-28 y el Ka-50), pero de momento se han fabricado en series muy cortas, de tal modo que el Mi-24 sigue en la brecha."


¡gracias!


----------



## dexterciyo

Significa que el Mi-24 sigue siendo el helicóptero más destacado, el que siguen prefiriendo los usuarios, a pesar de haber aparecido otros modelos más avanzados.


----------



## chlapec

Eu acho que quer dizer que continua a ter uma importante presença no mercado, mas sobretudo pela escasseza dos novos modelos; eu julgo que não se diz nada no tocante às preferências dos clientes.


----------



## dexterciyo

chlapec said:


> Eu acho que quer dizer que continua a ter uma importante presença no mercado, mas sobretudo pela escasseza dos novos modelos; eu julgo que não se diz nada no tocante às preferências dos clientes.



Não diz, mas é a ideia que transparece.


----------



## joaosilva

_Seguir en la brecha quiere decir seguir desarrollando una actividad de forma competente a pesar de las dificultades, de las adversidades._

Na frase significa que o Mi-24 continua a vender, a ter uma boa quota de mercado, apesar de já haver modelos mais avançados. Neste sentido, acontece muito quando aparecem modelos mais sofisticados, com mais aplicações, etc. nos aparelhos electrónicos, carros, etc...
Sei que em português há expressões parecidas, mas agora não me lembro... Não quero fazer publicidade a ninguém, mas todos temos em mente montes de exemplos... por exemplo os produtos dum senhor que ganha a vida a vender "maçãs"... quando aparece um novo produto, o anterior continua "en la brecha" durante uns tempos


----------



## Lacuesta

Acho que ficou bem claro o sentido da frase. 
Estou pensando em uma expressao similar no português.
Obrigado a todos!


----------



## Carfer

Talvez _'na crista da onda'_. Pensei em _'na vanguarda', _mas, neste contexto, pode dar muito a ideia de superioridade tecnológica.


----------



## joaosilva

Carfer said:


> Talvez _'na crista da onda'_.



Era essa da qual eu me queria lembrar. Eu usaria essa sem dúvida!


----------



## chlapec

Carfer said:


> Talvez _'na crista da onda'_.


 
Acho que não. Se no mercado um produto se encontrar _na crista da onda,_ quer dizer, figuradamente, que fica na parte mais alta, por cima dos demais, porque é o mais vendido ou o mais apreciado por causa da sua qualidade, o seu preço, as preferências dos compradores, etc. Mas se dizemos que o produto "sigue en la brecha", estamos a dizer que ele *continua a ser competitivo* no mercado, apesar de ser mais antigo, como neste caso, mas à partida somente porque os modelos mais recentes (e possivelmente melhores, porque não) ainda não foram produzidos em quantidade suficiente.
Acrescento: a expressão em sentido figurado "estar en la cresta de la ola" existe também no espanhol, e acho que aqui não teria o mesmo sentido que "seguir en la brecha".


----------



## Carfer

_'Está no activo'_ então?


----------



## chlapec

Carfer said:


> _'Está no activo'_ então?


 
Eu prefiro. O que acham de "ainda está na briga"?


----------



## Vanda

Ainda na briga é possível, Chaplec, mas não muito usual. Teríamos que voltar para 'ainda na competição'/'ainda competindo', ou então podemos parafrasear 'ainda é um nicho'.


----------



## joaosilva

*Continuar em liça/na luta/briga/brega
*
Segundo o Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions françaises. Le Robert

Être (toujours) sur la brèche. 
être en pleine activité, au travail, dans des entreprises difficiles. 
 Réf. au contexte militaire : la brêche : par où les assaillants pénètrent dans une place.

SEgundo o DRAE:
brecha
 (Del fr. brèche, y este del franco breka, roto; cf. a. al. ant. brëhhan).
 1. f. Rotura o abertura irregular, especialmente en una pared o muralla.
 2. f. Rotura de un frente de combate.
en la ~.
1.	loc. adv. Luchando por un asunto o comprometiéndose especialmente en él. Otros han abandonado, pero él sigue en la brecha.

brega
 1. f. Acción y efecto de bregar.
 2.f. Riña o pendencia.

bregar
 (Del gót. *brĭkan, romper).
 2. intr. Dicho de una persona: Luchar, reñir, forcejear con otra u otras.
 3. intr. Ajetrearse, agitarse, trabajar afanosamente.
 4. intr. Luchar con los riesgos y trabajos o dificultades para superarlos.

Segundo o priberam:
brecha (é) 
s. f.
1. Abertura; fenda; racha.
estar sempre na brecha: estar sempre vigilante, ou pronto a defender uma causa.

brega (é) 
 (espanhol brega) 
s. f.
1. Ant. Variante de briga.
2. Taurom. A lide, o trabalho do toureiro durante a tourada.


----------

